# Pinkies



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

I just tried feeding my 7 3"RBP a fuzzy and they didn't like it. First the fuzzy/pinky died and when it hit the bottom they took bits out of him and spat it back out and left it alone. Why? I just wanted to try, first and last time, but just wondering why they didn't eat them, i hear alot of people feeding pinkies to P's. I feed them maily Krill and smelt :laugh:


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

u should starve them for a day atleast


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The reason is simple: just like with humans, some piranha's like certain food items, some don't.
My reds simply refuse to eat beef heart, no matter how hard I try.

But piranha's often need to acquire a taste and overcome their initial nervousness about new food sources, so don't give up if they won't take it the first time: it can take many tries before they readily accept something as a food source.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they will get used to it. like Judazzz said some piranhas just don't like certain foods. i had a red that loved beefheart and one that hated it, just depends on the fish. they all love flounder, shrimp, and smelt :laugh: as for pinkies, these guys act like it's the best food in the world, they freakin love them and will scavenge in the gravel for like 20 minutes afterwards looking for any left overs.

Joe


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol funni stories


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

THanks Guys


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

I have 4 rbp's, how big should they be before I feed them a pinky? I read the other post about feeding ur p's feeders and what size they should be, but Im not sure about pinkys.. any help? Thanks alot! :bleh:


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

When i brought my 2 rbp's i was told to feed them pinkies straight away. This is what they were fed at the pet shop, and they were only 2inches long. 
So whenever you want i guess, just as long as you vary their diet, not like i did until i found this site.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

My guys loved pinkies! But that was just a treat because their staple were pellets and beefhearts.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

If the pinky die, I long can you let him in the tank ?


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2003)

What are pinkies?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I think they are referring to baby mice. THe little pink babies. Those are the ones that dont have the fur yet right?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yep your right, the ones without the fur. Although mine were dead and already frozen when i brought them.

Now i occassionaly feed rat-pups, which are baby rats without the fur.


----------



## rafeek (Feb 20, 2004)

my reds,Chumpy,Munchy and Jaws have gone through 6 pinkies and 2 fuzies in one week.There size has increased and my folks are telling me to stop feeding them lol.However they refuse to eat shrimp and brineshrimp.I guess it just depends on your fish.


----------

